

Complex mathematical problem solved by bees (Travelling Salesman) - metamemetics
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-10-complex-mathematical-problem-bees.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840785>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1835452>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834170>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831271>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211> <\- This one has comments

